# Look What I Found Today



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

bigbrother said:


> View attachment 61574


Is that a wasps nest? My mum (elderly) found one stuck to her upside down wheel barrow last year.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Ooohhh that's a beauty. Be careful how you deal with it. I had a tiny one in the garage could only see 1wasp in it. Sprayed it with wasp killer and the bloody thing chased me into the house dive bombing my head! :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, my thoughts are… 

Get out.. stay out… it’ll go away by itself… Nope, it won’t… Great, now what do I do! I really needed that yellow sign too… 

Who do I call? It needs to be gone in 15 minutes as I’ve got stuff to do :lol: :lol: 


I hope you get this sorted soon mate


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Woah you need to get it sorted!

We have these folks at our home, they take up residence in the storage room on our roof. Been here for over 3 years


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

We had the council out last week to treat a wasp nest in an air brick outside my son's bedroom window.
Cost us £40
The spray a white powder in and normal a couple of days later it's wasp free.
But this time we went on holiday 2 days after spraying.
Came back last night and the room is full of wasps.
Some dead or dying, but some flying around like the cast of TOP GUN!
Found a gap between the top of the wardrobe and the wall where the buggers are flying out from.
Bunged it up and will call the council back on Monday.

Also cut a 2 litre pop bottle in half and inverted the top to make a wasp trap.
Using red Oasis as bait.
Hopefully my son can have his room back tomorrow

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

you need to rig up a remote wasp spray deployment tool haha.
or a longish pipe fastened to the wasp spray can, deploy from another room


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

UPDATE

Purchased 2 cans of DIGRAIN wasp and hornets destroyer from local agriculture suppler shop, says for pro use only so thought it must be boss of the job, sprayed the nest at about 8pm from 1.5m and shut the door looked next afternoon and not a wasp in sight used the second can use as a precaution, this stuff is amazing if you are able to get some well worth the money (£11) . Just a word of warning i would not recommend using indoors as the smell is very strong and lingers.


----------

